

Doves Hitch Ride with SpaceX - denismars
https://www.planet.com/pulse/doves-hitch-ride-with-spacex/

======
mikeyouse
The SpaceX-5 mission being referenced is an ISS re supply scheduled for Dec
16th and is the first time that they're going to attempt recovery of their
first stage on a floating platform.. Should be fascinating!

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpaceX_CRS-5](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpaceX_CRS-5)

